# Problema con acceleratore

## ChobinYY

Mi succede uan cosa stranissima, quando sono con xorg normale mi dice direct rendering: yes, però cedega mi dice che l'acceleratore 3D non va e inoltre glxgears fa FPS basi. Avviando tutto con xgl, l'acceleratore 3D funziona e glxgears fa fps alti, invece il direct rendering: No.

C'è un modo per risolvere, almeno per attivare l'acceleratore 3d con xorg normale, perché i giochi con cedega mi vanno a scatti.

Vi ringrazio.

Dimenticavo ho una ati 9800pro con driver 8.29.6 e kernel 2.6.17.r8

----------

## tizio

che xgl disabiliti il direct rendering è normale...

il resto meno ma non saprei aiutarti...

----------

## ChobinYY

ho dato il comando fglrxinfo

e come output mi da:

```

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x781B6E97

libGL error: InitDriver failed

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)
```

Last edited by ChobinYY on Thu Oct 19, 2006 11:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi dare un eselect opengl set ati.

dall'output che hai dato stai utilizzando i driver mesa.

inoltre: potresti utilizzare il BBCode?

----------

## ChobinYY

Dall'utente normale mi dice 

dando il comando eselect opengl list 

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  (none found)

```

da root invece ho impostato ati, ma dall'utente normale mi vede sempre i mesa

----------

## .:chrome:.

XGL è un testbed instabile (e secondo me destinato a morire).

passa ad AIGLX che è diventato "stabile" quanto basta per un sistema usabile, e si installa con quello che trovi in portage, senza necessità di usare overlays e simili.

funziona anche un bel po' meglio

----------

## ChobinYY

Ok lo proverò, però il problema dell'accelerazione 3d in xorg normale rimane   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## ChobinYY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> XGL è un testbed instabile (e secondo me destinato a morire).
> 
> passa ad AIGLX che è diventato "stabile" quanto basta per un sistema usabile, e si installa con quello che trovi in portage, senza necessità di usare overlays e simili.
> 
> funziona anche un bel po' meglio

 

ma nel portage come si chiama? aiglx?

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho notato una cosa stranissima se metto glxgears nella barra il fps aumenta se lo apro e lo faccio vedere nello schermo il fps diminuisce   :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   XGL è un testbed instabile (e secondo me destinato a morire).
> 
> passa ad AIGLX che è diventato "stabile" quanto basta per un sistema usabile, e si installa con quello che trovi in portage, senza necessità di usare overlays e simili.
> 
> funziona anche un bel po' meglio 
> ...

 

no... ti consiglio una letta a http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Ho notato una cosa stranissima se metto glxgears nella barra il fps aumenta se lo apro e lo faccio vedere nello schermo il fps diminuisce

 

è normale

----------

## ChobinYY

Si ma il problema è che c'è un differenza paurosa e se metto glxgears visualizzato nello schermo cedega mi dice che l'acceleratore 3d non c'è.

----------

## Kernel78

è ovvio che ci sia una differenza paura, in un caso non deve veramente disegnare sul video i frame mentre nell'altro deve attendere che il video abbia finito di disegnarne uno prima di passare al successivo ...

È lo stesso motivo per cui è ridicolo CSI quando fanno vedere il match delle impronte digitali sullo schermo, a parita di processore impiegherebbero molto di meno se non lo mostrassero ma a vederlo a video fa molto più fiko  :Laughing: 

----------

## GabrieleB

spero di non andare off-topic ...

io avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento su DRI e AIGLX: sono mutualmente esclusivi ?

Il primo mi serve (oltre che ad avere glxgears decente) a qualcosa ?

Il secondo e' obbligatorio per avere beryl ?

Sul forum ci sono un sacco di post in merito e molti si contraddicono o prendono in esame uno alla volta.

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## tizio

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> spero di non andare off-topic ...
> 
> io avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento su DRI e AIGLX: sono mutualmente esclusivi ?
> 
> 

 

si credo tu sia un pò OT... comunque...

dal sito http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX  :

```

To make xorg work with aiglx, add the following to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file:

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

[...]

Section "Device"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

```

quindi dubito proprio che siano mutualmente esclusivi... anzi... mi sembra che AIXGL richieda DRI

----------

## ChobinYY

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> è ovvio che ci sia una differenza paura, in un caso non deve veramente disegnare sul video i frame mentre nell'altro deve attendere che il video abbia finito di disegnarne uno prima di passare al successivo ...
> 
> È lo stesso motivo per cui è ridicolo CSI quando fanno vedere il match delle impronte digitali sullo schermo, a parita di processore impiegherebbero molto di meno se non lo mostrassero ma a vederlo a video fa molto più fiko 

 

Capito, ma il problema non si risolve   :Sad:   :Sad:   i giochi con cedega mi vanno a rallentatore   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi dubito proprio che siano mutualmente esclusivi... anzi... mi sembra che AIXGL richieda DRI

 

occavolo ... oggi sono impazzito.

Appena abilito la flag "composite" richiesta da aiglx+beryl, ottengo un bel:

```
glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

PS: ATI X300 con driver proprietari.

----------

## GabrieleB

scusate se insisto .... c'e' nessuno che usi ati-drivers (proprietari) e abbia contemporaneamente aiglx, dri, e composite ?

----------

